# Serving tool tension?



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

What tool are you using? I use the AAE/Cavalier mostly because I don't find tension (variance)to be an issue with these.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

bcy bear claw and the cavalier server


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

those plastic spools SUCK, the aluminum ones are super smooth and very consistent


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

any body have a real answer.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

thunderhead said:


> any body have a real answer.


jcmorgan31 has made up replacement aluminum spools.

You would need to "re-spool" onto the metals spools,
just like loading a fishing reel.


I use the Cavalier and the Bearpaw serving tools,
so I know what you are experiencing.

The bearpaw does vary the tension a bit,
so when I notice, I tweak the tension knob a bit,
and then continue.


Another thing that I will do,
is pull out say 3 or 4 feet of serving thread,
and then manually rewind the spool,
which puts the thread in the center portion of the spool.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thunderhead said:


> any body have a real answer.


what do you think people are answering to you for???? such a rude comment after someone gives you some help, guess ill not answer anything for you again!!




nuts&bolts said:


> jcmorgan31 has made up replacement aluminum spools.
> 
> You would need to "re-spool" onto the metals spools,
> just like loading a fishing reel.
> ...


EXACTLY what i said N&B there awesome


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Replace your wingnut with a locking-wingnut (the nylon insert ones) and put a small rubber grommet between the locking-wingnut and the server frame. This will help to maintain a constant tension on the spool. - John


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*spool*



dwagoner said:


> what do you think people are answering to you for???? such a rude comment after someone gives you some help, guess ill not answer anything for you again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing the alum. spool will do is smooth the rolling of the spool. the tension raising and lowering is from the serving going from one end of the spool to the next. no way to keep the tension at 5, 6, 7 lbs all the time.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

thunderhead said:


> the only thing the alum. spool will do is smooth the rolling of the spool. the tension raising and lowering is from the serving going from one end of the spool to the next. no way to keep the tension at 5, 6, 7 lbs all the time.


Have you tried an aluminum spool?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fletched said:


> Have you tried an aluminum spool?


On the Cavalier Serving Tool,
the axle diameter is much much smaller
than the plastic spool barrel for BCY serving thread.

So,
large diameter barrel for the plastic spool
and
small diameter axle for the serving tool....

results in considerable flex in the plastic spool barrel.

So,
the variable tension is actually the barrel of the spool bending.


If the thread migrates from 
the left edge of the spool
to the center of the spool
to the right edge of the spool...

yes,
the angle of the thread does change,
because the exit of the tool is in the center....

but,
if we assume the thread is not stretching (it doesn't at 5 lbs of tension)...


then,
the the edges of the spool are quite stiff, cuz they are very close
to the end caps...

but,
the center of the spool
has no support and flexes when the serving tool is tight.

As you tighten the serving tool,
because you sense that the serving tool is losing tension
(thread feeding from the center),
then
they variation will get worse.


So,
yes,
the thread feeding from the center loses tension,
cuz the spool barrel is bending,
and
the thread feeding from the edges of the spool loses less tension,
cuz the spool barrel is stiff near the edges (end caps).


An aluminum spool will not flex in the center,
because aluminum is much stiffer than plastic.



One easy DIY fix,
is that if you have an aluminum arrow
that will fit inside the plastic spool barrel,
will help stiffen the plastic spool barrel for your serving thread
(reinforcement).

I think a 1916 aluminum arrow works very nicely.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*To sum it up in one Word*



thunderhead said:


> How do you guys keep the same tension, with the serving tools? As the material moves side to side on the spool, the tension on the serving changes. How do you keep a constant tension with no change?


*Bieter*:darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Before I got JCMorgan's aluminum jig spools and Beiter Profi serving jigs, I would pull out about 12 feed of serving through the jig and then re-wind it on the spool back through the jig.
This would place all the serving directly in the center of the spool and remove the issue you describe.

It is a non-issue w/ the Beiter Winder serving tool. It is an issue with every other jig I've tried.




thunderhead said:


> any body have a real answer.


You were given real answers, loose the attitude.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> On the Cavalier Serving Tool,
> the axle diameter is much much smaller
> than the plastic spool barrel for BCY serving thread.
> 
> ...


+1. That's why I own 4 aluminum spools.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*jig*



SandSquid said:


> Before I got JCMorgan's aluminum jig spools and Beiter Profi serving jigs, I would pull out about 12 feed of serving through the jig and then re-wind it on the spool back through the jig.
> This would place all the serving directly in the center of the spool and remove the issue you describe.
> 
> It is a non-issue w/ the Beiter Winder serving tool. It is an issue with every other jig I've tried.
> ...


Guy's i dont have an attitude... Asking me if i tried the aluminum spools and not providing the reason why there so much better, is really pointless isnt it?

Thanks n&b for explaining the reason why.

Squid, how is the tension with the beiter and no aluminum spool?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't bought a Beiter or any of the aluminum spools , yet. 

I did put a piece of an aluminum arrow inside my plastic spool and did seem to help with this issue but it didn't eliminate it completely.

My Bearpaw server seems to worse than my BCY jig ,for some reason.

Does any one know if the aluminum spools will work with the BEarpaw?

There are no perforation's on the spool like there is in a plastic spool.


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

I've personally never had an issue with this, but I have seen guys create this problem by pulling on the spool itself to tighten their finishing wraps. This changes the tension of the serving wrapped on the spool and will affect your next serving job. I wrap the serving around something like a large hex wrench and pull on that rather than the spool. Don't know if that is your situation or not, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

thunderhead said:


> Squid, how is the tension with the beiter and no aluminum spool?


I just bought two more Beiters and have quit using the "red" type of serving tool. The "red" type uses the first hole to align the serving material and forces the spool to tighten itself as the serving material moves to the ends of the spool. The Beiter doesnt have a hole but instead uses a bar that is slightly larger in diameter in the center. This bar allows the serving material to be wound in a more uniform tension across the spool. I couldn't believe how much of a better serving it made and how much faster, I wind by hand not spinning, it was over the "red" serving tool. They are more expensive, but IMHO, they are the Cadillac of serving tools.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm having tension problems with my beiter tools. They were great at first but now by the end of a long serving I've lost 1 1/2-2lbs of tension. I can feel it getting looser as I serve.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*tension*



60X said:


> I'm having tension problems with my beiter tools. They were great at first but now by the end of a long serving I've lost 1 1/2-2lbs of tension. I can feel it getting looser as I serve.


Man, I am getting ready to call LAS to order 2 beiter winders. not to sure now.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

With every serving tool, you have to make minute changes with the tension knobs. You will not be disappointed with the Beiters. I use the heavy for center serving and the regular Beiter for the end serving. You can galso get one of each and move one heavy knob to the light server and the light knob to the heavy winder and make a hybrid winder. Works for me.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought the difference in tension on my bearpaw was form me spinning the server. So I thought man I really wish I had some locktite. do you think some locktite on the threads would even out the pressure?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont think so. You still have to be able to be able to remove a knob, of any design, to replace the spool of material. If you are flip serving, you have to pull out a small of material to serve with the flip. My experience with that is you get tight and loose serving all in one. Then I got separation later on. That's why I wind it. With the Beiters I have noticed that they are heavier than the others and seem easier to serve with and it goes faster. Again, not wanting to start a posting war, these are just my experiences and I wish I switched to the Beiters sooner. The money I spent on the "red" ones could've been better spent.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Heliman21 said:


> I wish I switched to the Beiters sooner. The money I spent on the "red" ones could've been better spent.


I think just about everybody that owns a Beiter and had owned anything else before that, feels the exact same way.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*beiter*



SandSquid said:


> I think just about everybody that owns a Beiter and had owned anything else before that, feels the exact same way.


well, guess i will see. ordered one heavy and one regular, they should be here tomorrow when i get home from work...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*You wont be sorry and you wont need aluminum spools*



thunderhead said:


> well, guess i will see. ordered one heavy and one regular, they should be here tomorrow when i get home from work...


Use the standard spools


----------



## FENCELINE4 (Feb 22, 2006)

*As has previously been stated*

the Beiter serving tools are by far the best string serving money I've ever spent. The server is even better than switching from 3d to halo end servings. 

The quality of the tool is amazing and the quality of the serving they produce is EVEN BETTER.

Hope you like the tool, I love mine once I made the hybrid model.

Good Luck


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*spools*



ex-wolverine said:


> Use the standard spools


thanks for the spool info... it doesnt look like your having trouble with your servings at all....nice looking threads your putting out.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Thanks*



FENCELINE4 said:


> the Beiter serving tools are by far the best string serving money I've ever spent. The server is even better than switching from 3d to halo end servings.
> 
> The quality of the tool is amazing and the quality of the serving they produce is EVEN BETTER.
> 
> ...


Im sure i will like them.. I ordered one each, so i could switch the knobs and try that as well....


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Good for you. You'll be amazed. Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

FENCELINE4 said:


> the Beiter serving tools are by far the best string serving money I've ever spent.


agree. I was using the Bear Paw but the x-heavy Beiter Profi is just streets ahead.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jhinaz said:


> Replace your wingnut with a locking-wingnut (the nylon insert ones) and put a small rubber grommet between the locking-wingnut and the server frame. This will help to maintain a constant tension on the spool. - John


I wonder were I have hear that. I have used the Beiter and Bear Claws the only problem with them is that they are too heavy for my winder. I went back to the #26 with this modification and also added some lugs to the #26 serving tool and these tools work the best in my winder. The modified #26 is all I ever use.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Your mod works good; but*



Deezlin said:


> I wonder were I have hear that. I have used the Beiter and Bear Claws the only problem with them is that they are too heavy for my winder. I went back to the #26 with this modification and also added some lugs to the #26 serving tool and these tools work the best in my winder. The modified #26 is all I ever use.


The #26 and the sharp edges on eyelets tear up serving...The bieters work just fine on your winder....I lilltle rubber band on the arms if the winder and I can turn serving just as fast with the bieters as I can with the #26


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Beiters*

I agree with ex-wolverine Deezlin.Im using my beiters with your winder with no issues at all.Been playing with the #26 but I like the the way the beiter runs much better.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*amazed*



Heliman21 said:


> Good for you. You'll be amazed. Let us know how it turns out for you.


amazed is right.... got them today and tried them on an old cable i had laying around. i really like the way you can wind the serving get to the end, cut off the tag, and it didnt start to unwind. These things are sweeeet.


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it! To me they make serving more enjoyable rather than a chore. 
:darkbeer:


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Question on the beiters.... So if I bought just the heavy winder, It wouldn't be good for doing the end serving?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

The heavy and extra heavy work just fine for the end serving. That's all I use and have never had a problem!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*heavy*



jskd said:


> Question on the beiters.... So if I bought just the heavy winder, It wouldn't be good for doing the end serving?


you wont have a problem,the heavy winder will do any serving you want.... i wish a had purchased the beiters from the start...


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just bought one of the red Bohning jigs. That thing annoyed the crap out of me until I figured out how to modify it. Now it's REAL smooth.

I cut a piece off a messed up Easton Epic arrow shaft and it slid perfectly inside the plastic spool that came with the jig. Tolerances were too loose before. 

Then I replaced the plastic washers with nylon ones and replaced the wingnut with a nylon insert locknut. You can set it to however tight you want and it'll stay there. I also ignored the holes you're supposed to run your serving through and just ran it straight out. Works really great!

I was going to take the jig back to the archery shop but they were closed and my serving was all busted up due to an "oops" so I just figured out how to make the jig work. For the little bit of serving work I do, now it's just fine.


----------



## hyperspeed (Mar 25, 2010)

*hyperspeed*

put you servings on with the tension all most to the breaking point, this way they won't move over time, a few pounds + or - on tension makes no difference. halo is very strong but slide very easly was designed for center serving for finger shooters very slippery.

ROCKY MOUNTAIN CUSTOM BOWSTRINGS

Good shooting


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I've finally got around to using my Beiter I bought back in January while at the Lancaster Classic. My old Cavalier and BCY will be used as "skeet".
I put about 150 - 200 lbs. on the cables or string and then got perfect serving with the Beiter. I hate to think how much time I spent trying to make the other spinners keep even tension........... Right before I bought the Beiter the Cavalier I was using hurtled itself across the garage at warp speed and committed suicide into the wall. It felt good................


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

You deff. cant beat the Beiter's!


----------

